# DNP: When cut before the show?



## Beti ona (Mar 2, 2022)

Bodybuilders need to get DNP out of their systems before the contest in order to carb up properly. 

So it's smart to use DNP away from the show, but how long should it take for it to leave the system? 

I am going to share this post and hope for some thoughts on this.



> I am not an expert in competitions at all but i have some experience with DNP, i used it and helped a good amount of friends using it.
> 
> The worst thing of DNP, is that you never know when it will truly come off from your system.
> 
> ...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 2, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Bodybuilders need to get DNP out of their systems before the contest in order to carb up properly.
> 
> So it's smart to use DNP away from the show, but how long should it take for it to leave the system?
> 
> I am going to share this post and hope for some thoughts on this.



Makes sense

Only question I would have, wouldnt it be beneficial to cut the DNP a little closer to showtime?
Obviously dependant on DNP half life.

But yoire going into a comp in a glycogen depleted state.. and sometimes carb loading the day before show.

So chemically, (Theoretically) you could push it pretty close.

I will say my one minor piece of experience
It is not a QUICK bounceback from DNP related glycogen depletion, 
Much slower than a standard cut
I found it was closer to 1.5 weeks to really refeed and get back to full size


----------

